# Even though I do not care



## Andronikosxx

Am vrut sa stiu cum se zice 

Even though I do not care 

in Romaneste

Aici este atempto meu. 


Chiar nu mi pasa


----------



## jazyk

Cu toate că nu-mi pasă.

But this sentence is incomplete.


----------



## Andronikosxx

Pero que significa la palabra: Chiar?


----------



## lapalixx

"Chiar" urmat de o propositie concesiva introdusa prin daca sau de inseamna "si in cazul". De fapt eu as fi tradus "Even though" cu "Chiar daca".


----------



## basquiat

La palabra "Chiar" en tu contexto "*Chiar *nu-mi pasa" significa "*de verdad* no me importa..."

Saludos,


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

Yo opino que se trata - por el sentido que tiene en inglés - de *aunque*, y no de *de verdad*. La frase es incompleta, en mi opinión... *Chiar daca nu-mi pasa..= Aunque no me importe...*

Saludos.


----------



## pisicenko

Hola!

Yo traduciría "*Deşi/chiar dacă nu îmi pasă*". Y de verdad, si queda sola, la frase sólo tendría sentido de seguir a otra, como una especie de explicación adicional. Un saludo!


----------

